# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  ريال مدريد يحذف «الصليب» من الشعار احتراماً للدين الإسلامي

## بسمه

الحصن  نيوز - كشفت تقارير صحفية أسبانية أن إدارة نادي ريال مدريد الأسباني  أصدرت قراراً رسمياً، بإخفاء "الصليب" من شعار النادي الملكي، في المنتجات  والأماكن الخاصة بالنادي في منطقة الشرق الأوسط. وذكرت صحيفة "ماركا" الأسبانية، أن هذا القرار جاء احتراما للدين الإسلامي، والذي يعتنقه معظم سكان المنطقة. وأشارت  الصحيفة، أن فلورنتينو بيريز رئيس نادي ريال مدريد الأسباني، أهدى الشيخ  سعود بن صقر القاسمي حاكم إمارة رأس الخيمة في دولة الامارات العربية  المتحدة، درع النادي بدون الصليب المتواجد أعلى الشعار، على هامش الاحتفال  بتنفيذ "جزيرة ريال مدريد" في الإمارة، بتكلفة تقدر بمليار دولار.
المصدر

----------


## (dodo)

والله فيهم الخير 
:::::

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الملكي ملكي بكل شي حتى بأخلاقه 
لفته جميلة من نادي ريال مدريد عقبال عند برشلونه 
مشكورة بسمه على الخبر الحلو* *
*

----------


## محمد العزام

والله بيطلع منهم 

مشكورة بسمة

----------


## علاء سماره

يعني حركه حلوه

بضل أحسن من غيروا

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

اعرفتو ليش احب ريال مدريد
 :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11): 
عقبال برشلونه يسلمو بسمه

----------


## بسمه



----------

